# UK TV in Estoril



## Sheffield2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi All

We need your help!

The house we have moved into has ZON cable with OK internet but my husband says he doesnt think it is quick enough to try and stream UK TV via the Internet.

Does anyone have solutions to allow us to watch UK TV here in Lisbon?

We enquired with someone in a google search and they have quoted between 400-500 euro to just get Freeview and we would need to have a 1.2m Dish installed somewhere!

Hopefully some of you have a solution for us.

Thank-You in advance.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

*Wait*, there is no point at the moment in installing any dish for UK TV until all the channel moves are completed to the new Astra satellite which has a tighter beam directed at UK with less scatter, should be done by late summer, but it looks as if much of Portugal especially west and south will not be able to get UK TV via Freesat or FTA, in the meantime try via internet


----------



## Sheffield2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Ok, a few more months of Portuguese tv for us then. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

Sheffield2013 said:


> Hi All
> 
> We need your help!
> 
> ...


Hello

We have our internet and phone from PT and our internet speed is only 1.75mbs but we pay for 4meg of download speed.

We can use Filmon without any problem at all and also we can use another computer at the same time. It works perfect for use and you should be able to connect your laptop or computer to your TV.

Fred


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Sheffield after 5 years of calling SAPO engineers out on an almost monthly basis we decided to go with TOOWAY DIRECT.

we have never been happier.


*Last Result*:
Average Download Speed: 19930 kbps 
Average Upload Speed: 4987 kbps 
Average Latency (Round Trip Time): 731 ms
Jitter: 21 ms
Packet Loss: 0%

Thursday the 11th of April, 2013 15:42


These type of results have been pretty standard and in the 18 months we have been online with them we have never lost a connection!!!!:clap2::clap2:


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

FORGOT TO MENTION that comes with a UK IP address so watching TV via the internet works!


----------



## Sheffield2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Many thanks for all your replies, My husband spoke with ZON as we was told we have the quickest internet possible. The engineer came out yesterday and replaced the fibre optic cable and Hub and we now have nearly 100mbs connection meaning we can use Filmon etc.

Thanks for all your help, we think we will go down the route of a slingbox or something similar.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Personally I'd wait for the changes to happen before I decided on one or another course of action a Slingbox isn't a 100% answer


----------



## Sheffield2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

canoeman said:


> Personally I'd wait for the changes to happen before I decided on one or another course of action a Slingbox isn't a 100% answer



ok cheers for the advice


----------



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

Sheffield2013 said:


> Hi All
> 
> We need your help!
> 
> ...


If it is Sports you are after, I have a site which will direct you to a selection of channels in various languages for most if not all sporting events of National or International Interest.


This is again a public service and not SPAM.

And I derive no income from it.

No signup, passwords, spam etc. I don't care who you are and never check who connected. The IP it flashes at you is yours but I actually put it there so I could check on my personal IP for various reasons. (Verifying what NO-IP says it is being one)

And a savvy geek will immediately determine that he can grab my code and install it on his own site without having to log into mine. But do honour the GPL License.


AzurServers' Sports Site


Bill Henderson


----------

